# Glenn Strange Frankenstein?



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I've seen so many Frankenstein kits. I hope someday we'll see The Glenn Strange Frankenstein ( Abbott and Costello version- who I grew up with) in styrene. Any thoughts?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Not again :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

RSN said:


> Not again :beatdeadhorse:


Why is this a dead horse? Universal owns the rights to the Glenn Strange Frank. I think a Glenn Strange Frankenstein would sell better than the Boris Frankenstein.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> Why is this a dead horse? Universal owns the rights to the Glenn Strange Frank. I think a Glenn Strange Frankenstein would sell better than the Boris Frankenstein.


Been talked about to death plus there is a "Wish List" at the top of the Moebius group, keeping the rest open for actual builds of actual kits. And sorry, when I think Frankestein's creature, I think Boris!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

RSN said:


> Been talked about to death plus there is a "Wish List" at the top of the Moebius group, keeping the rest open for actual builds of actual kits. And sorry, when I think Frankestein's creature, I think Boris!


What was talked about was using Abbott and Costello's likeness, NOT Glenn Strange's- I'm sorry, but most baby boomers identify Glenn's portrayal as Frankenstein. His likeness was even used on Boris' obituary. You like Boris, that's your opinion. Jack Pierce even said Glenn's craggy face was more of what he envisioned for the monster. Here is one of the BEST likenesses I've seen of Glenn Strange as Frankenstein:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Again, great, you like different. (If the A&C meet Frankie was talked about and Glenn played the character then I think has been discussed!) Take it to the "Wish List"!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool Strange likeness, Mitchell. Where did you get that? Is it interchangable with on the Aurora kit?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

RSN said:


> Again, great, you like different. (If the A&C meet Frankie was talked about and Glenn played the character then I think has been discussed!) Take it to the "Wish List"!


We're cool.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

mrmurph said:


> Cool Strange likeness, Mitchell. Where did you get that? Is it interchangable with on the Aurora kit?


Someone on the Universal board got it off EBay as a replacement part for the Monster Scenes Frankenstein. I wish I knew- I'd buy one.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Moderators can move this to the wish list.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

There are replacement kits for ALL Universal Frankenstein kit to go with the Aurora kits. Boris, Bela, Lon, and of course Glen. Head Jacket and nameplate.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mrmurph said:


> Cool Strange likeness, Mitchell. Where did you get that? Is it interchangable with on the Aurora kit?


Yes & I want one too!!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*This has already been suggested in th Wish List thread. *

*PLEASE! No more new threads in this forum regarding other manufacturers versions of something Moebius "should" do. *

*And in the Wish List / Suggestions thread, there is no need for ten posts *with qoutes!* that basically only say "yeah - I want one of those too" as I will be deleting most if not all posts other than the actual wish or suggestion. Moebius does NOT have the time to read the extra material -- just say what you want and leave it at that.*

*In the meantime, this thread is closed.*


----------

